# Interesting video on stripers - DNR shock boat operation



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a youtube video that shows Georgia DNR officers operating a "shock boat" on the Savannah River area, note what locations they target . . .










See ya' on the river!


----------

